# Avatar looks like teh crap



## nileyg (Oct 2, 2007)

Never mind...
Nothing to see here...
Move along


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 2, 2007)

I count the dimensions at 96x110, if you're putting it in at the default size (100x100 I think) it will look marginally skwooshed and some of the pixels will be doubled up (but just enough to make it look like crap.) Izzat what you're talking about? If so, just specify the correct dimensions below where you put it's address in your control panel.

Edit: ok, looks like you nailed it. I like it by the way.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 2, 2007)

I need an avatar change...


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 2, 2007)

Linki, I gotta do one for JPH-eleventeetoohunderd, then I'll whoop you up one if you like..


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Linki, I gotta do one for JPH-eleventeetoohunderd, then I'll whoop you up one if you like..


This time, I must venture in alone.

You'll still edit it. Oh yes. I can get the idea down, but not execute the idea well >_>


----------



## nileyg (Oct 2, 2007)

Thx Mthrnite, but why wont the transparency work?


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Thx Mthrnite, but why wont the transparency work?


Looks working to me....


----------



## nileyg (Oct 2, 2007)

Really?
I can see a white block behind it...


----------



## dice (Oct 2, 2007)

It's transparent from here also.


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 2, 2007)

isnt it a white bg?


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 2, 2007)

Rhyguy: not on the V3 skin. If you look carefully it's actually a very light shade of blue.


----------

